# اطلب المساعدة (افكار لمشروع بحث رسالة الماجستير)



## زهره السوسن12 (17 يوليو 2007)

احتاج الى عناوين او افكار لمشروع بحث لرسالة الماجستير التي سوف اعدها انشاءالله في ادارة المشاريع الأنشائية ولو بحث تطبيقي افضل مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 يوليو 2007)

اختي الكريم لتحديد موضوع البحث لدرجة الدكتوراه او الماجستير هناك عدة امور يجب على الباحث ان يبدا خطواته بالبحث .. 
اولها .. اذا كان الباحث قد حدد المشرف على رسالته فأول الخطوات هي النظر في مجال البحث ومواضيعه المهتم بها المشرف والذي يمكنه ان يتابع الاشراف على الرساله في هذه المواضيع ولايمكنه متابعنها في ماعدا ذلك.
في هذا الصدد يمكن للباحث مراجعة بحوث المشرف مراجعه سريعه ويحدد المواضيع الذي يهتم بها الباحث المشرف ثم يختار من بينها او في احد تفرعاتها ما يناسبه وما يجد في نفسه ميل اتجاهه. مع مراعات امكانية عمله لهذا البحث وما يشمله من جمع معلومات ودراسات سابقه موجوده في المجال لكي لا يخسر وقت وجهد في موضوع يكون اما قليل المعلومات جدا لدرجة ان الباحث لا يمكن له تجاوز هذه النقطة، او انى يكون البحث قد استهلك في مجال البحث ولا يمكن للباحث اضافة الجديد فيه. 

ثانيا اذا كان الباحث لم يحدد المشرف والامور في بداية بدايتها فالامر هنا يختلف والطرق الموصلة الى اختيار موضوع البحث تختلف باختلاف الاشخاص وطريقة تفكيرهم والافضلية التي يمارسونها في حل المشاكل عموما.

فهناك من يفتش عن المشرف اولا ثم يبدأ ماذكرته اعلاه... ومنهم من يبحث عن الموضوع اولا ثم يبحث عن المشرف الذي يمكنه الاشراف على هذا الموضوع.عموما … مواضيع البحث في ادارة المشاريع لاتخلوا من طريقتين رئيستين وهمااولهما: النظر في الجهة المستفيده من البحث والنظر فيما يمكن ان يطوره الباحث لهذه الجهة والتي غالبا ما تكون احد الجهات التالية:

1- الجهة المشرعة ( وهي الجهة المنظمة لقطاع التشييد) فالباحث ينظر في كيفية تطوير اداءها وكيف له ان يسهل من مهمتهم، كما ينظر في المشاكل المتعلقة بأدائهم ثم يفكر في طرق لحل هذه المشاكل.

2- العميل (الجهو المالكة للمشروع) فالباحث ينظر الى دور العميل في عمليات ادارة المشاريع وينظر الى سبل تطوير هذه العلاقة، وكيف له من ان يعرف المشاكل المتعلقة بهم واثر هذه المشاكل على اداء المشروع او اداء الجهات الداخلة في المشروع. ومن ثم يحاول تطوير دورهم.

3- الجهة المشرفه على المشروع (الاستشاري المشرف،او الجهة الحكومية المشرفه على المشروع) وهنا ينظر الباحث الى سبل تطوير اداء الاشراف وتطوير تقنياته وأدواته واجراءات الاشراف. البحث عن مشكله في هذا الصدد مهم ومن ثم وزن ثقل هذه المشكلة وبحث اسبابها ومسبباتها يكون المفتاح لبداية طريق بحث قوي ومهم.

4- المقاول (او الجهة المنفذه للمشروع) وهنا يبحث الباحث مشاكل المقاولين والمنفذين للمشروع وكيف له ان يطور من ادائهم ويساعدهم على تجاوز عقبات في ممارستهم لاعمالهم. ما هي الادوات المستخدمه وكيف له ان يطورها وما هي العقبات وكيف لهم ان يتجاوزوها …الخ. هذه جميعها نقاط بحث يمكن لاي باحث ان يبدأ منها.

5- هو الجمع بين كل ما سبق او لاجزاء منه

الطريقة الثانية هي النظر في عمليات ادارة المشاريع والمقسمه على مراحل المشروع التالية:
المرحلة الابتدائية ، مرحلة التخطيط ، مرحلة التنفيذ ، مرحلة التحكم والاشراف ، مرحلة الاقفال
في كل من المراحل السابقة عدة عمليات لادارة المشاريع يمكن الرجوع الى كتب ادارة المشاريع لمعرفتها،
يبدأ الباحث بالنظر في كل من هذه العمليات ثم ينظر الى سبل الارتقاء بها وتحسين اداءها، وهذا يحتم عليه تعريف المشاكل في كل من هذه العمليات ثم تطوير ومعالجة حل لها.اتمنى ان اكون اوجزت المفيد والى الامام دائما 

اتمنى الاستفاده من خاصية البحث الموجوده في اعلى واجهة الملتقى .. فموضوع البحث عن موضوع رسالة الماجستير قد سبق التطرق له مرارا وتكرارا ...


----------



## هيبلو (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين العرب.....
أولا... اوجه تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي لكافة المهندسين العرب اساس وعمود وسقف البناء العربي
ثانيا..انا مهندس مدني تخريجت حديثا والان بدأت اكمل دراستي بالمجستير بالخارج واخترت ادارة المشاريع كتخصص ولكن تفاجئت بالكم الهائل من العلوم والبحرالواسع من التفرعات الذي يصعب علي تصوره خاصتا بالنسبة لمبتدئ مثلي..عمموما انا الان في موقف صعب في الكلية ولاني اتيت متأخرا حتى على إجرآءات التسجيل...
والان يجب علي أختيار موضوع البحث في مدة قصيرة جداحيث لا املك المعلومات الكافية بحيث انجح اختياره بنفسي كما اعجز حتى عن البحث المعلوماتي والمكتبي لظروف المكان والوضع الراهن لترتيبات الاقامة وما ادراك...........
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــــــــــراحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بعد الخجل

(ابحث )عن عنوان لمشروع ا لتخرج ولو توفر مراجع او كتب او ابحاث سواء بالعربي كانت او انجليزي وذالك لاكون على ادراك اكثر .......للعلم ان ميولي أكثر للأدارة التي تختص بالمشاريع الهندسية بعلمي البسيط ...اي بأي موضوع او مجال يربط مابين العمل الاداري والميداني ا التنفيذي او كيفية ادراك الادارة الملمة بالاعمال النشائية الهندسية والحسابات والمعاملة ..
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله الف خير واتمنى ان تكون الافادة والعون من الله سبحانه ومن ثم منكم ولاكون يوما بأذن الله من المهدسين العرب ولاكون حتى لو حبة رمل في بنيان معلوماتكم ولله الشكر والحمد.
نرجو الافادةبشكل سريييع ولو بأمثلة او مقترحات للأستدلال منها . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 يوليو 2007)

الاعزاء الكرام

احضرت لكم موقع بحوث الماجستير بجامعة البترول والمعادن .. يحتوي الموقع على عشرات المواضيع والعناوين مع ملخصات لها و التي تساعد الباحث على تقريب فكرة اختيار موضوع البحث وربما يبدا الباحث بحث في واحد من هذه المواضيع ثم التوسع فيها والتطرق لما لم يتم التطرق له

الرابط هو هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

وبالتوفيق


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ربنا يوفق الجميع الى الخير .
انا أرى أن تحديد العلم أولا أهم يعنى مثلا أختار علم ( risk management) مثلا . ثم أحاول أجيب موضوع انا شايف انه مفيد لى . و من تحديد العلم سيتحدد المشرف تقريبا. ( أنا شخصيا عملت كده) 

و الله الموفق


----------

